# What breed is my rescue puppy?



## dvmintraining (Sep 3, 2021)

I have an 11 week old rescue puppy who weighs about 12 pounds. Rescue had no idea on breeds/adult size. She always has her nose to the ground and has long droopy ears so assuming beagle/hound mix? Any thoughts on breed or estimated adult size?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I would buy some sort of beagle mix. That's what I would probably guess!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Beagle mixed with high doses of very very cute!!


----------

